# Biting my shirt?



## JeffX (Feb 9, 2014)

Hank is doing well so far. He's eating and drinking well. We've been trying to bond with him. So far he's doing well. He's still at first and then wants to run. I've noticed he bites my shirt. He doesn't start to anoint himself when he does it though. He just bites and lets go. He hasn't done this with my wife yet. Could he like my cologne or maybe he just doesn't like my shirt selection? :-D


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

Penelope does that too. I think that's her way of saying " Hey shirt, your in the way"!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

They just love to pull things off.

Socks, shirts, pants, hair, fellow pet animals, wires & plugs included lol


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

My little guy tries to steal my sweatpant tie-strings. Nothing else, no other tie-strings on other types of pants, no one else's pants, just... those ones are his, if only he could figure out how to steal them!


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Our little keeps trying to in the flap of hubby's pj pants.. Haha! :???:


----------



## Gloria11 (Oct 3, 2013)

Diesel loves to climb under my shirt and then bite it from the inside. He attacks it! Then he crawls out and anoints himself. He's too funny!


----------

